# تصميم القواعد المنفصلة مع رسم التسليح وحساب الكميات لها.



## tawzah (17 أبريل 2007)

:33: تصميم القواعد المنفصلة المربعة والمستطيلة بالكود المصري في برنامج مبسط مع رسم ابعاد القاعدة والتسليح وحساب وزن الحديد بهابالكيلوجرام و الطن وحساب حجم الخرسانة العادية والمسلحة بالمتر المكعب.


----------



## tawzah (19 أبريل 2007)

مرفق البرناج المطلوب مع خلص الشكر


----------



## اساسي (19 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tawzah (19 أبريل 2007)

tawzah قال:


> مرفق البرناج المطلوب مع خلص الشكر


رفع البرنامج مع الشكر


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (20 أبريل 2007)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## tawzah (20 أبريل 2007)

رفع جديد وتعديل بسيط


----------



## WENSH82 (20 أبريل 2007)

والله مشكور أخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## zmry1965 (20 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## tawzah (24 أبريل 2007)

رفع البرنامج


----------



## حاتم المختار (26 أبريل 2007)

*بغداد*

:14: جزاك الله الف خير مع التقدير


----------



## tawzah (28 أبريل 2007)

انظر التالي


----------



## tawzah (28 أبريل 2007)

tawzah قال:


> رفع جديد وتعديل بسيط واضافة ملحوظة عليAssume)
> 
> 
> > :?
> > http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=TSQTyt12Y


----------



## tawzah (28 أبريل 2007)

انظر السابق


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 1qaz (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله الف خير بس وين الروابط


----------



## tawzah (14 مايو 2007)

1qaz قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاك الله الف خير بس وين الروابط


 الاخ الكريم اليك ارفع البرنامج مرة اخري مع وافر التحية


----------



## سيد طه محمد (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## moustafa_prof (9 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جمال المهدى (9 نوفمبر 2007)

بمثل هذا الحب و أحترام الأخر و الأصرار على توصيل المعلومة متكاملة و التجديد نتقدم فى منتدانا الحبيب و عموما فى مجتمعنا ككل 
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*والله مشكور أخى على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaledss2 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل محمد حامد (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عامر الزين (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## allambm (16 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## م.طاهر (20 مايو 2008)

جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## AHMAD237 (20 مايو 2008)

برنامج جيد و جهد مشكور و لكن كثرة الالوان تجعل الطباعة صعبة بعض الشىء و ارجو مراجعة spelling لوجود العديد من الاخطاء بها


----------



## marwanader76 (21 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## tawzah (15 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكركم اخواني المهندسين علي التعليقات التي اسفدت منها كثيرا والسلام عليكم .


----------



## ابو تهانى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

لك الشكر أخى.


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورة جهودك الرائعة


----------



## عبده كردى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير مع التقدير


----------



## أبو منه (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على جهدك الرائع
وفقك الله


----------



## 1qaz (6 أكتوبر 2008)

gzak allah alf khair


----------



## 1qaz (6 أكتوبر 2008)

rbna yofigak


----------



## السيد يوسف (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر 
الف شكر

الف شكر


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المساهمة الجيدة
ولكن الكود المصري لانعرف عنه شيئا ممكن نسخة منه للاطلاع ؟


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أكتوبر 2008)

فراس الكبيسي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المساهمة الجيدة
> ولكن الكود المصري لانعرف عنه شيئا ممكن نسخة منه للاطلاع ؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

يمكنك أخي فراس تحميل نسخة عن الكود المصري من الموضوع المثبت التالي:
مثبــت: مكتبة الكودات الهندسية ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## خالد الطيار (22 أكتوبر 2008)

merci beaucoup


----------



## مهندس عيد الجنيد (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كتتتتتتتتير


----------



## م.عبد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم 

وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## rwmam (9 ديسمبر 2008)

برنامج جميل جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م حسناء (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا وتسلمو على الموضوع.


----------



## ابونمه (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان واكرمك في الداريين


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اكرم كريم (3 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله الف خير مع التقدير*​


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومشكوره جهودك الطيبه ياطيب


----------



## eng.jaser (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي


----------



## احمد 22 (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ود العوض (17 مارس 2010)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم وبالتوفيق


----------



## karimco (18 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (18 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور ياهندسة


----------



## محمد علي القذافي (18 مارس 2010)

nbnb,nbgbnhgnhgmnhjn


----------



## struct-eng (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدعماد (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## hassanaki (4 أبريل 2010)

*((**انار الله صباحك بالقرآن .وزادك* *عافيةواطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة* *حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان. وايدك بنصر* *منهعلى الانس والجان.وأسأل* *اللهان نلتقى فى اعلى* *الجنان**
**أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك** .**وذكرا يشغلوقتك .وعفوا* *يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك**
**أسأل الله لك* *جماليوسف .ومال* *قارون** .**وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان** .**وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول* *الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتكوغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك**)*​


----------



## tawzah (18 أبريل 2010)

ahmad237 قال:


> برنامج جيد و جهد مشكور و لكن كثرة الالوان تجعل الطباعة صعبة بعض الشىء و ارجو مراجعة spelling لوجود العديد من الاخطاء بها


 

السادة الزملاء الاعزاء تعديل للبرنامج بحيث يتم طباعتة في يسر وسهولة بالحبر الاسود او بالالوان وقد تمت طباعتة وتجربتة بصورة طبيعية وعدد الصفحات اربعة .مع قبول وافر التحية والسلام عليكم ورحمتة وبركاتة.:15:


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أبريل 2010)

لم أستطع تحميل الملف


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## الزوايديه (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## زهير سعد (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لالك


----------



## هيثم محمد على (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مجاهد عمر (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الهادف (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## وليد شبانه (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ياهندسه


----------



## Alaa Owda (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## rwmam (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عدنان ابوالوفا (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (7 يناير 2011)

*اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . *
*و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .*
*و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..*
*اللهم اشفي امي يا ارحم الراحمين*​


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (7 يناير 2011)

*اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . *
*و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .*
*و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..*
*اللهم اشفي امي يا ارحم الراحمين*​


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (17 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير مع التقدير
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (6 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## montaser abusin (7 يونيو 2012)

*لك الشكر والتقدير اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الكبير 
تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------

